# Floating driftwood



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

I have some old driftwood I want to use in my new planted tank setup, but I can’t seem to get it saturated enough to stop it from floating. It has been underwater (outside in ice chest) held down with bricks for over three weeks and it still floats. It is dead wood, bought it years ago for an aquarium and let it dry out. Is there a trick to getting the buoyancy out of it?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Try boiling it or pouring VERY HOT water on it in the chest (if it's too large for a pot). Some woods just take longer than others to sink, and some may not sink at all.

-Dave


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Some wood takes months before it finally sinks.
One alternative is to anchor the wood down somehow. You can screw a piece of acrylics or slate to the bottom of the wood, and then put substrate or rocks on the piece you attached.


----------

